# Fehler beim Start von Eclipse



## boyscout (22. Sep 2004)

Hi Leute. Bin neu hier und habe auch gleich mal eine frage...

immer wenn ich eclipse starten will, kommt dieser tolle fehler:


```
!SESSION Sep 22, 2004 13:39:15.98 ----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=I200406251208
java.version=1.3.1_01
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi Sep 22, 2004 13:39:15.98
!MESSAGE Error registering XML parser services.
!STACK 0
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.xml.parsers.SAXParserFactory
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseAdaptor.registerEndorsedXMLParser(EclipseAdaptor.java:272)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseAdaptor.frameworkStart(EclipseAdaptor.java:253)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SystemBundleActivator.start(SystemBundleActivator.java:61)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:958)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:954)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:937)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:553)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:477)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:273)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.launch(StartLevelManager.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SystemBundle.resume(SystemBundle.java:166)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.launch(Framework.java:425)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.OSGi.launch(OSGi.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.startup(EclipseStarter.java:216)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:127)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:183)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:644)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:628)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi Sep 22, 2004 13:39:15.299
!MESSAGE Startup error
!STACK 1
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/xml/sax/helpers/DefaultHandler
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.PluginConverterImpl.parsePluginInfo(PluginConverterImpl.java:552)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.PluginConverterImpl.fillPluginInfo(PluginConverterImpl.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.PluginConverterImpl.convertManifest(PluginConverterImpl.java:655)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseBundleData.generateManifest(EclipseBundleData.java:219)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseBundleData.loadManifest(EclipseBundleData.java:177)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseBundleData.getManifest(EclipseBundleData.java:159)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseBundleData.loadFromManifest(EclipseBundleData.java:266)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.defaultadaptor.DefaultBundleData.initializeNewBundle(DefaultBundleData.java:77)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.defaultadaptor.DefaultAdaptor$1.begin(DefaultAdaptor.java:451)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.installWorkerPrivileged(Framework.java:746)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework$2.run(Framework.java:664)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.installWorker(Framework.java:715)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.installBundle(Framework.java:659)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.installBundle(BundleContextImpl.java:219)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.installBundles(EclipseStarter.java:800)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.loadBasicBundles(EclipseStarter.java:429)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.startup(EclipseStarter.java:222)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:127)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:183)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:644)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:628)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi Sep 22, 2004 13:39:15.339
!MESSAGE Bundle [email]initial@reference:file:d:/Programme/eclipse-platform-SDK-3.0-win32/eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.core.runt[/email]ime_3.0.0/ [1] was not resolved.
```

ich habe den Path und so alles richtig eingestellt....aber dieser Fehler kommt immer wieder 

wäre wirklich cool wenn ich mir helfen könntet


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Sep 2004)

Die Klasse fehlt in Java.1.3.1 > lad dir mal Java 1.4.2 runter !
Am besten Java 1.3 vorm installieren der 1.4er deinstallieren


----------



## boyscout (22. Sep 2004)

also ich habe eigentlich das neuste java 1.4 installiert und das andere ist auch noch darauf...


----------



## stev.glasow (22. Sep 2004)

Dann schmeiß es runter  :roll: 
Denn er startet es mit der 1.3er:


> java.version=1.3.1_01


----------



## boyscout (23. Sep 2004)

moin. danke erstmal für deine hilfe. so habe gerade noch mal auf meinem PC nachgeschaut finde das java 1.3 aber irgendwie net...(bin in meiner firma und da ist das alles nen bissel komisch organisiert)...

wie kann ich den das java in eclipse umstellen???


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Sep 2004)

> wie kann ich den das java in eclipse umstellen???


Weiß ich auch nicht.

Rufst du mal java -version auf und guckst welche Version das ist, wenn das die 1.3er ist dann geb mal SET ein und guck mal was bei PATH steht, dann bekommst ne Liste mit Ordner und in einer dieser müsste dann die 1.3er sein.
(Bei Linux einfach echo $PATH)

Oder noch was anderes: Probier mal Eclipse 2.2. (oder 2.3), die könnte (müsste) eigentlich auch mit der Java 1.3. laufen.


----------



## boyscout (23. Sep 2004)

erstmal danke....für die hilfe 

also habe jetzt den Path auf java 1.4 gestellt aber das will nicht gehen...so und das ist nur so ein komische oracle java 1.3 drauf....

das lustige ist selbst mein ausbilder verzweifelt


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Sep 2004)

Ladet euch mal Eclipse 2.2 runter.


----------



## guenni81 (23. Sep 2004)

@boyscout
Hatte das selbe Problem. Seit ich Oracle deinstalliert habe läuft dies wieder... 
Vielleicht bring es ja etwas wenn man den Pfad zu dem 1.4.2 setzt etwas...
Werde dies später mal versuchen...


----------



## guenni81 (23. Sep 2004)

So,
nach dem ich das Oracle 8.0i wieder installiert hatte habe ich wieder ne Fehlermeldung bekommen.
Schau mal in der Registry nach was für eine Version unter
HKEY_LOCAL_MASCHINE
  SOFTWARE
    JavaSoft
      Java Runtime Environment
        CurrentVersion
eingetragen ist???
Sollte diese nicht die Version 1.4 sein sondern 1.3 oder 1.1, etc. dann ändere dies in 1.4 ab.


----------



## boyscout (23. Sep 2004)

so endlich geschafft  erstmal danke an alle...


also das problem war, das im oracle verzeichnis auf einer der vielen festplatten nocj ne jre1.3 eintrag war und dadurch wurde immer daruaf zugegriffen...

selbst in der registrie stand nichts von einer jre1.3 aber es geht ja endlich...


jetzt muss ich mir nur mal ne anleitung für eclipse besorgen um das erstmal zu lernen


----------



## abollm (24. Sep 2004)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Thema:

Ich hatte zunächst die gleiche Fehlermeldung, nachdem ich die aktuelle Eclipse-Version 3.0.1 entpackt und gestartet hatte. Auf meiner Maschine sind parallel eine JRE 1.3.1_09 (nebst SDK) und eine JRE 1.4.2_04 (ebenfalls nebst SDK) installiert. Zudem habe ich eine lauffähige Eclipse-Version 3.0 auf meiner Maschine, mit der ich aktuell meine Projekte sowohl mit der JRE 1.3.1 als auch mit der JRE 1.4.2 bearbeite (Umschalten in Eclipse macht keine Probleme).

Außerdem habe ich noch diverse von der Oracle- und einer anderen Installation herrührende JREs auf meiner Maschine herumliegen.

Ziel war also, die 3.0.1- parallel zur vorhandenen 3.0.0-Version von Eclipse in der beschriebenen Umgebung zu betreiben, _ohne_ die vorhandenen JREs etc. zu löschen.

Wie funktioniert es nun?

Aufruf von Eclipse mit dem Aufrufparameter -vm (bei mir z.B.):

D:\Java\eclipse\eclipse.exe  -vm C:\Programme\JavaWebStarterKit1_14\eclipse\jre\bin\javaw.exe vmargs -Xmx256M

Folgender Link ist noch hilfreich zum Thema:

http://help.eclipse.org/help30/inde...e.platform.doc.user/tasks/running_eclipse.htm


----------

